# Fun Pics



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

You know those are only funny to those of us that know why they are, some people just don't see the problems.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Every time I go back and look, I see something else I missed the previous time.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

PhatElvis said:


> Every time I go back and look, I see something else I missed the previous time.


 
Maybe it's me but I see a retriever's head in that one brick pillar outcropping.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> Maybe it's me but I see a retriever's head in that one brick pillar outcropping.


yeah I noticed that too. Guess the person figured they'd chisel that in to remove all of the unnecessary support. They figured art is more important than structure. Most of those are probably photoshopped.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

steelersman said:


> yeah I noticed that too. Guess the person figured they'd chisel that in to remove all of the unnecessary support. They figured art is more important than structure. Most of those are probably photoshopped.


 
I don't think those are photoshopped so much. They took me back to working in townhouses in Brooklyn years ago.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

wow is it bad that this isn't that big of a surprise to see?!?!?!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL Reminds me of the time I found a subpanel mounted on a crawlspace CEILING:thumbsup:


----------



## Budman118 (Mar 10, 2009)

I've only seen one worse. Customer built their shower in the basement around their panel. Guess they wanted really hot water and to dry off quickly.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Why would you photo shop something like this, I mean it is easy enough to find or even stage?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I love that someone completely cut through their floor joists to run their plumbing.


----------



## Budman118 (Mar 10, 2009)

Great find Elvis. Definitely no need for photo shop, people really are that ignorant. Then again I've been in the big name stores and have heard their electrical pro tell the customer it is ok to run lamp cord through the wall for an additional outlet! It takes all kinds.


----------



## billsnuff (Dec 29, 2007)

Love the dish is the stink pipe........:laughing: Bet they get a  picture...:laughing:


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I liked the dish in the stink pipe too. It is amazing more houses don't just collapse.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've seen those some where before, but I can't remember where.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

The website for This Old House has a section called inspection nightmares or something like that. Anyone that has a clue about basic construction should find most of it terribly funny. Think I have seen some of those on that site.

Good stuff!


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

That panel in the vanity wall reminds me of when the contractor that I worked for did an apartment building remodel. There was a 6 unit building that we re-wired, and in every unit the 6circuit *Federal Pacific* subpanel was mounted *IN THE SHOWER SURROUND.

*I wish I had taken some pics, but that was back when I was an apprentice and didn't really think to take any pics.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

this ones great..


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

It must be the same GC that built these.....


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

thats ********


----------



## SFE (Aug 3, 2009)

Some of these made me laugh out loud here by myself at my desk:laughing: Ifind the one with the suitecase to be hilarious


----------



## 4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

Budman118 said:


> I've only seen one worse. Customer built their shower in the basement around their panel. Guess they wanted really hot water and to dry off quickly.


:lol:


----------

